# Ryobi Mounting Plate



## Squeaker (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello All:
I just acquired a Ryobi BT3100 saw and would like to use the router table feature but have no mounting plate for my router. I am looking for a "printable" template drawing with dimensions if possible so I can make my own to match the router I have - not a Ryobi. Any help is appreciated!

Bill.....


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bill. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums, Bill. You already have a template for your router. Just use the existing base plate on your router for a template.


----------

